# Absentee Mallards



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

I have never seen such a lack of Mallards in South Central Michigan for this time of year ( actually the last month ) as this year . Thank goodness for divers. Looks like they are still Mid Michigan and North...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Buddy in NW lower said it's been the worst season in awhile. He's cancelled twice on me due to freeze up. Even the big water in his area isn't holding the birds like normal. A big lack of geese too. He was pretty depressed with the way the season went out. I think that big storm we had on November 9th pushed a lot of birds through. We had a really good week and a half after that and it's slowed since. I think there's been a good mix of cold that's caused a freeze a few times. I think the birds have been trickling through with every freeze. Most everyone I know is shooting divers around us with the exception of some with good private land for mallards. Hunting remains steady but the guys I know but have said the numbers have dropped off. On the big water I'm not seeing the diversity. Pretty much shooting typical late season species.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I’ve yet to see the normal push we see. All of the local “refuges” are devoid of any type of ducks. Even geese that are normally stacked like cordwood here are nowhere to be found. It’s definitely very odd. My friends down south are doing very good right now though down in MS and AR.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

I found a feed with 300 mallards and as many if not more geese on it last night. Unfortunately, there's no way I can get on it.

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

My buddies in Kentucky banging
Also guysbin Corpus Christi I talk to saidbita loaded with redheads and bluebills
Sounds like a lot of birds south already.
Did some recon today and just the normal buffies, few mallards, few redheads at day break.
Most shorting I am hearing is way off shore on big waters


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

adam bomb said:


> Buddy in NW lower said it's been the worst season in awhile. He's cancelled twice on me due to freeze up. Even the big water in his area isn't holding the birds like normal. A big lack of geese too. He was pretty depressed with the way the season went out. I think that big storm we had on November 9th pushed a lot of birds through. We had a really good week and a half after that and it's slowed since. I think there's been a good mix of cold that's caused a freeze a few times. I think the birds have been trickling through with every freeze. Most everyone I know is shooting divers around us with the exception of some with good private land for mallards. Hunting remains steady but the guys I know but have said the numbers have dropped off. On the big water I'm not seeing the diversity. Pretty much shooting typical late season species.


I have access to good private land as well.... Ducks just not there....could be interesting from Wednesday on with the freeze coming ....

Texas Dec 14-17!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mitch B (Jun 28, 2011)

It's not much better in central Indiana either! There are birds here and there but not like usual. I'm ready for next weeks freezing temperatures!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

craigrh13 said:


> I’ve yet to see the normal push we see. All of the local “refuges” are devoid of any type of ducks. Even geese that are normally stacked like cordwood here are nowhere to be found. It’s definitely very odd. My friends down south are doing very good right now though down in MS and AR.


I think when FP dropped from 23000 puddlers to 9305 a couple weeks ago that was a pretty good sign of them bugging out. Thoughts?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

adam bomb said:


> I think when FP dropped from 23000 puddlers to 9305 a couple weeks ago that was a pretty good sign of them bugging out. Thoughts?


I don’t know where they went but they didn’t come my way. The biggest migration I’ve ever seen was a few years ago during the later split. Hundreds of flocks coming out of the north and heading south.


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

adam bomb said:


> I think when FP dropped from 23000 puddlers to 9305 a couple weeks ago that was a pretty good sign of them bugging out. Thoughts?


Definitely. Had a buddy hunting LSC that weekend and he said sky was black, high, and headed south.
I think we will get one more good push this week. The birds that stay are the ones staying for the winter.
My son goes to NMU in Marquette and said last week the bridge was covered with ducks. Ssooo??


----------



## SteelShot (Jan 26, 2011)

I️ haven’t seen much since the big storm in early November. I️ live a few hundred yards from a small private lake the ducks use as a roots all season. No one has permission to hunt it. I️ can sit in my deck on most nights and see 500+ fly by. Recently less than twenty per night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

walter sniper said:


> Definitely. Had a buddy hunting LSC that weekend and he said sky was black, high, and headed south.
> I think we will get one more good push this week. The birds that stay are the ones staying for the winter.
> My son goes to NMU in Marquette and said last week the bridge was covered with ducks. Ssooo??


I agree. I think the gnarly in that storm was just too gnarly. One of them storms where we were not a stop over but a pass over. I was on the bay when it hit. Water rose 2' in 5 minutes. It was incredibly fierce. There were birds that hung on a few days, hunting at FP and NP was amazing. But it got calm and cold and froze the corn a few times. It's been a steady downhill slide since. I hunt twice the week of freeze ups and didn't shoot my gun. Buddy was just out the other night st FP, didn't shoot his gun. I took my dog for crip recovery on Friday at NP. They said Thursday nights kill was 3 ducks. Friday morning was 2 geese and 1 duck. We only had 2 opportunities at cripples. My 6 month old caught 1 and the other dove.









Like you, I do think we'll get a push this coming week with the cold weather. I think we'll see more Mallards and blacks, GE, Mergs and squaw and a few odd Bills thrown in. Pretty much what is being killed around the Bay Area now. As far as the birds at the bridge. Idk what to think about them. They always seem to be there and I think they only push down when it really gets cold. Even then they seem to get hung up around Tawas. The wife and I usually go up around New Years and without fail there will be Reds off Tawas Bay to the South swimming just off the pier.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Those ducks stay at the bridge unless the odd chance the straits freeze, my opinion

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

craigrh13 said:


> I don’t know where they went but they didn’t come my way. The biggest migration I’ve ever seen was a few years ago during the later split. Hundreds of flocks coming out of the north and heading south.


I witnessed that 5 days before Halloween over here in Green Bay, quite the sight to see. There hasn't been much for Mallards here either from what I have seen. They are pretty resilient I wouldn't be surprised if they are still up north. Or in Georgian Bay, I have seen several thousands of mallards stage there in the fall.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

walter sniper said:


> Definitely. Had a buddy hunting LSC that weekend and he said sky was black, high, and headed south.
> I think we will get one more good push this week. The birds that stay are the ones staying for the winter.
> My son goes to NMU in Marquette and said last week the bridge was covered with ducks. Ssooo??


I saw that migration on LSC too over the 9th. Those were our birds we were waiting for. 4 days big groups would show up high, it would go on for 10 minutes. All mallards , although we shot 7 Blacks! Unreal. Week after close you will see the Mallards left north.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I think the erratic weather isn’t helping us. When we finally get the winds we need they come on strong and hard. I think a lot of birds just fly right through. In years past when we have steadier winds and weather the hunting has always been better. Where I’m at you won’t see mallards hitting corn until the shallows freeze up and we get a little snow. Only once in my life have I seen or shot birds around here without those conditions. Mother Nature is screwing us.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I saw at least 100 mallards in 3 close groups yesterday morning, just before shooting time of course. 
Unfortunately most of the lake had froze up and they kept on flying.
Most birds I've seen at once in a long time.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Hate to burst anyone's bubble, but IMO the masses are already gone. Sure there are pockets around, but the major push has already happened guys. Just talk to people in states downstream of us...the birds are there.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

A couple weeks ago I sat in my back yard and watched flock after flock of high flyers heading south. Cool sight to see until you realize they got the cruise control set and bills pointed out of town. 

These last few years have been getting worse and worse. This season I'd like to think its because I didn't get out as much as I used to but I honestly don't think bird numbers are what they've pumped them up. Compared to last season this season we had the colder Temps, just lacked more North winds.


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

A buddy and I were out in the Nebraska during the second week of November when that big storm came across. The amount of birds that pushed down with that front on the leading edge of the freeze up was amazing. 

First few hunts prior and on the front was a true mixed bag of gadwall, teal, widgeon, reds, blues, cans, spoonies and mallards.

The last couple hunts with the ice freezing up most every lake, with only moving and very large water open saw cans, mallards, buffies, GE and a few bills.

Locals out there said the brunt of the migration came through during the 3rd and 4th week of October. I'm not talking mallards, they were showing up thick when we were out there in November.

Just like every year, the migration moving through in late October and early November. Up here I agree with Adam B.'s buddies assessment, worst season I've witnessed in NW MI. I don't think we're waiting on our migration, they flew over us and never really stopped.

Now we'll get the last push of birds along the heavy ice line and many will think the migration just arrived, when really what is happening is we are seeing birds concentrated due to ice and getting the final push of hardy mallards, GE and buffies.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

carsonr2 said:


> ... I don't think we're waiting on our migration, they flew over us and never really stopped....


Opinions are like A-holes...everyone has one and they all stink.

I would disagree that they flew right by. I believe the migrations have evolved into a slow trickle, instead of a mass of birds moving at the same time. I base this largely on the bird counts in the refuges at Nayanquing, SRSGA, Fish Point and Harsens. Let's face it...those areas are in prime location for migrating ducks, and if you review the weekly refuge counts that are on-line, it shows a gradual build-up through late October into early November, then a pretty significant drop off of bird numbers. Those are the best, most realistic "counts" we have. Graph it...same spikes every year around the same time, almost like clockwork...some just don't care to believe it.

As I said in an earlier post, yes there are pockets of birds left around. Some pretty large pockets in fact. But overall...the fat lady has sung. At least IMO


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

adam bomb said:


> I agree. I think the gnarly in that storm was just too gnarly. One of them storms where we were not a stop over but a pass over. I was on the bay when it hit. Water rose 2' in 5 minutes. It was incredibly fierce. There were birds that hung on a few days, hunting at FP and NP was amazing. But it got calm and cold and froze the corn a few times. It's been a steady downhill slide since. I hunt twice the week of freeze ups and didn't shoot my gun. Buddy was just out the other night st FP, didn't shoot his gun. I took my dog for crip recovery on Friday at NP. They said Thursday nights kill was 3 ducks. Friday morning was 2 geese and 1 duck. We only had 2 opportunities at cripples. My 6 month old caught 1 and the other dove.
> View attachment 283824
> 
> 
> Like you, I do think we'll get a push this coming week with the cold weather. I think we'll see more Mallards and blacks, GE, Mergs and squaw and a few odd Bills thrown in. Pretty much what is being killed around the Bay Area now. As far as the birds at the bridge. Idk what to think about them. They always seem to be there and I think they only push down when it really gets cold. Even then they seem to get hung up around Tawas. The wife and I usually go up around New Years and without fail there will be Reds off Tawas Bay to the South swimming just off the pier.


I was hunting wigwam area that day and at 11 am we walked the boats to shore in knee deep water with waves coming over my shoulder


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

walter sniper said:


> I was hunting wigwam area that day and at 11 am we walked the boats to shore in knee deep water with waves coming over my shoulder


Yikes. I've been in water like that before. In a 16' boat with following seas the waves were so big when the bow would rise, the motor submerged, still running! It did stall but I did get a restart and made it back on 1 cylinder. Good times


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

walter sniper said:


> I was hunting wigwam area that day and at 11 am we walked the boats to shore in knee deep water with waves coming over my shoulder


It was incredible. This series was all the same day.


----------



## Goosedown (Jan 12, 2009)

The east side of Saginaw bay has lost a good number of mallards over the last several years. The birds seem to have changed their migration patterns. We see VERY few birds working the cut corn fields south and east of Sebiawang and Unionville. Could-all of the windmills have effected the feeding patterns or have the birds passed us over for a new flyaway. On a sw wind the bay between the Sebiawang and fish point would be packed with flights of mallards chocking on corn returning to the refugee. No more! Oh well we now have long tails. Not a good trade based on taste.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

just ducky said:


> Opinions are like A-holes...everyone has one and they all stink.
> 
> I would disagree that they flew right by. I believe the migrations have evolved into a slow trickle, instead of a mass of birds moving at the same time. I base this largely on the bird counts in the refuges at Nayanquing, SRSGA, Fish Point and Harsens. Let's face it...those areas are in prime location for migrating ducks, and if you review the weekly refuge counts that are on-line, it shows a gradual build-up through late October into early November, then a pretty significant drop off of bird numbers. Those are the best, most realistic "counts" we have. Graph it...same spikes every year around the same time, almost like clockwork...some just don't care to believe it.
> 
> As I said in an earlier post, yes there are pockets of birds left around. Some pretty large pockets in fact. But overall...the fat lady has sung. At least IMO


Yet those birds never showed up at PM. I truly believe a lot of them flew right by. Generally when the Bay Area loses birds we pick up birds. That hasn’t happened the last couple years.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Goosedown said:


> The east side of Saginaw bay has lost a good number of mallards over the last several years. The birds seem to have changed their migration patterns. We see VERY few birds working the cut corn fields south and east of Sebiawang and Unionville. Could-all of the windmills have effected the feeding patterns or have the birds passed us over for a new flyaway. On a sw wind the bay between the Sebiawang and fish point would be packed with flights of mallards chocking on corn returning to the refugee. No more! Oh well we now have long tails. Not a good trade based on taste.


The east side north of sebewaing has been off the last couple years. The high water must have effected them and the feed. The south and west side seem to be attracting them lately.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Goosedown said:


> The east side of Saginaw bay has lost a good number of mallards over the last several years. The birds seem to have changed their migration patterns. We see VERY few birds working the cut corn fields south and east of Sebiawang and Unionville. Could-all of the windmills have effected the feeding patterns or have the birds passed us over for a new flyaway. On a sw wind the bay between the Sebiawang and fish point would be packed with flights of mallards chocking on corn returning to the refugee. No more! Oh well we now have long tails. Not a good trade based on taste.


well...all I say to that is you apparently aren't in the right locations. They are, or at least were, there. Thousands of them. Gaining access to hunt is a whole different story however.


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

just ducky said:


> As I said in an earlier post, yes there are pockets of birds left around. Some pretty large pockets in fact. But overall...the fat lady has sung. At least IMO



So you agree that the majority of migration has come and gone as I said above, and that the bulk of the migration comes through from the 3rd week of October through early November.

I know you have a lot of experience in southern MI and the bay, but they didn't stop in the NW part of the State like they do most years....that is a fact that seems to be supported by my observations as well as those in my circle up here and seems to be shared by others (see reference to AB post). I'm betting I get out a bit more in the NW 10 counties than you do each year, sure I also scout a lot more water up this way as well. I'm not referencing the managed areas or the SE portion of the State as I don't spend time down there.


----------



## meganddeg (Sep 29, 2010)

This tool might be of some assistance...

http://www.ducks.org/hunting/waterfowl-migration/mallard-migration-observation-network

And...

https://huntfish.mdc.mo.gov/hunting...waterfowl-reports-prospects/mallard-migration


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Shot maybe about 40 or so mallards this year. Definitely just a bad year for them around here. Not seeing huge numbers at all. If it weren’t for geese I’d be having my worst season since I started waterfowl hunting and had no idea what I was doing. Geese were in thick September through middle of November. Still around just doing what geese do. Very elusive now. Had my best year ever for honkers and my worst year for mallards!


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

I’m not going to comment to much. I do the same hunt here in West Michigan every year on Thanksgiving week. This year was the first year we walked away empty handed. Mind blown. It’s always a good hunt. Just didn’t have any ducks in the area at all this year. 
So for me it’s an odd year.


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

We have a few private lakes that act as refuges... just no numbers there at all. Walpole ( Canada) had a big push yesterday and today.. or else birds just congregated in their marsh. Hard to tell but they shot a bunch today.. best of the year


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

There was about 50 mallards bobbing in the waves on one of my half acre ponds today. Haven’t seen that many ducks in awhile. I got excited but who knows if I’ll even hunt them. Sad to say it but I’m pretty burned out this year.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> There was about 50 mallards bobbing in the waves on one of my half acre ponds today. Haven’t seen that many ducks in awhile. I got excited but who knows if I’ll even hunt them. Sad to say it but I’m pretty burned out this year.


Just let me know where they are and Bravo and I will get rid of them for you so you aren't tempted any more. Lol. 

I tried jump shooting yesterday after I took the kids to school. Safety zones were my nemesis. Found a couple of mallards and then a pair of wood ducks in another spot. All birds were in spots I couldn't shoot. Oh well. Got the dog some good obedience work and a romp in the woods. I'd love to finish out the season with just one more retrieve for the pooch. 

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

carsonr2 said:


> So you agree that the majority of migration has come and gone as I said above, and that the bulk of the migration comes through from the 3rd week of October through early November.
> 
> I know you have a lot of experience in southern MI and the bay, but they didn't stop in the NW part of the State like they do most years....that is a fact that seems to be supported by my observations as well as those in my circle up here and seems to be shared by others (see reference to AB post). I'm betting I get out a bit more in the NW 10 counties than you do each year, sure I also scout a lot more water up this way as well. I'm not referencing the managed areas or the SE portion of the State as I don't spend time down there.


Could be in your corner of the state it was true. But in the major bird movement & staging areas of the state (anything SE of a line from AuGres to Coldwater), we did see the birds for a few weeks. Again, the counts at the managed areas provide a clear picture.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

just ducky said:


> Could be in your corner of the state it was true. But in the major bird movement & staging areas of the state (anything SE of a line from AuGres to Coldwater), we did see the birds for a few weeks. Again, the counts at the managed areas provide a clear picture.


Those birds must have left the bingos and hauled ass out of state and skipped PM all together or for the most part as well. My mallard season was saved by shiawassee. 150 mile trip to shoot mallards gets tiring but somehow worth it in my mind. My wife thinks I’m stupid, I have to agree with her, unfortunately.


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

just ducky said:


> Could be in your corner of the state it was true. But in the major bird movement & staging areas of the state (anything SE of a line from AuGres to Coldwater), we did see the birds for a few weeks. Again, the counts at the managed areas provide a clear picture.


I never once referenced any other part of the State. You brought in the almighty managed areas and SE portion of MI. I'm actually kind of surprised that some discussion of Nodak didn't make it into your response as well. You should save your hands from the carpal-tunnel syndrome you must be seeking by arguing points with me that were never a subject of the debate. 

BTW, of course flooded cornfields are going to maintain a certain threshold of birds, to think to the contrary would be silly.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

carsonr2 said:


> I never once referenced any other part of the State. You brought in the almighty managed areas and SE portion of MI. I'm actually kind of surprised that some discussion of Nodak didn't make it into your response as well. You should save your hands from the carpal-tunnel syndrome you must be seeking by arguing points with me that were never a subject of the debate.
> 
> BTW, of course flooded cornfields are going to maintain a certain threshold of birds, to think to the contrary would be silly.


Amen! I really wonder how many days JD actually hunts in MI. Most of his "data" is anecdotal, second hand, or from the DNR managed area reports.

BTW, I saw more mallards working ag fields yesterday than I have seen all season.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

carsonr2 said:


> I never once referenced any other part of the State. You brought in the almighty managed areas and SE portion of MI. I'm actually kind of surprised that some discussion of Nodak didn't make it into your response as well. You should save your hands from the carpal-tunnel syndrome you must be seeking by arguing points with me that were never a subject of the debate.
> 
> BTW, of course flooded cornfields are going to maintain a certain threshold of birds, to think to the contrary would be silly.


Who poked your brain, and why are you jumping in my ****??? I've hunted 1...count it 1 time at a managed area in the last 2 years. And that was only because I was at FP hunting the bay and a friend wanted to do the bingo. My hunting now is primarily Saginaw Bay and other inland marshes. Why? because contrary to what some want to believe, that's where the birds are in this state. Talk to the DNR or anyone "in the know" LOL Has anyone ever wondered why the "managed waterfowl areas" are located where they are? Because those are the primary routes for waterfowl in this state. So tell me then how you would "count" the birds in your corner of the world when there is no definite area or pattern to where they are, such as the various refuges in SE Michigan? Where would you get your data? One person sitting on a marsh in Manistee County? Hardly. So before you shoot down my rationale for making my argument, let's see the data for your argument? Yeah...you don't have any.

And further...the OP was about absentee mallards, and the focus of my posts have been the fact that IMO they have come and gone, which is why they seem to be absent. How is that not on subject?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

lastflight said:


> Amen! I really wonder how many days JD actually hunts in MI. Most of his "data" is anecdotal, second hand, or from the DNR managed area reports.
> 
> BTW, I saw more mallards working ag fields yesterday than I have seen all season.


15 -20. I never once stated that I hunted every day in Michigan. Work and family responsibilities make that impossible. But I hunt enough in the prime areas of the state to see what's happening, as well as having a large network of pretty damn dedicated hunters who are in the field.

And about you seeing them in the ag fields...I agree. I said before, there are pockets around. I hunted a field last week where there were thousands of birds working. But that was definitely not the norm, as other hunters in that same general area saw zip. But just because you have a swarm or two in a field doesn't mean the majority of the birds haven't left. No different than watching a refuge at a managed area, where there may be a few thousand birds. But outside of the refuge, nothing.


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

just ducky said:


> Where would you get your data? One person sitting on a marsh in Manistee County? Hardly. So before you shoot down my rationale for making my argument, let's see the data for your argument? Yeah...you don't have any.


My data consists of hours upon hours of scouting this season and every season. I regularly burn full days vacation (multiple times) during the prime 3 week period to scout (not hunt) for 7 to 8 hours. I cover water bodies in 4 counties when I scout (usually 7 to 10 lakes and 3 rivers, from multiple vantage points). I have a circle of friends who each scout several counties outside of my area, but in the 10 county NW region of the State. We all will drive a couple of hours just to get on the birds that one of us located. We share information with one another and then all hunt together. Heck this past Friday afternoon we all scouted and then came to the same conclusion that we were going after grouse with the dogs this past weekend as there was no point in chasing ducks.

The birds were never here in large concentrations that is a fact, save for some populations of buffies and GE that showed up a couple weeks ago. I also have multiple contacts through work with LEO's, USFS staff and DNR staff that I try to gleam some information from and do in many cases as they spend considerable time in the field. So save your ideas about what you think you know about NW MI and those of us who are "In the Know". 



just ducky said:


> the OP was about absentee mallards, and the focus of my posts have been the fact that IMO they have come and gone, which is why they seem to be absent. How is that not on subject?


My initial post was in support of what AB stated about NW MI and nothing else. You took it as an opportunity to interject your .02 and debated my and many others findings (along with those of AB's friend) with information from your observations in SE MI and those of the managed areas counts. That is where you strayed from responding to the OP post by quoting my message and interjecting your points and evidence that have nothing to do with my statements about NW MI.

Don't worry though JD, you're right as always, as you are the king of MI duck hunting, and no one else can provide information if it doesn't fit into your nice managed areas counts and personal observations.


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

michiganoutdoorsman said:


> There was about 50 mallards bobbing in the waves on one of my half acre ponds today. Haven’t seen that many ducks in awhile. I got excited but who knows if I’ll even hunt them. Sad to say it but I’m pretty burned out this year.


Oh get at em!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

carsonr2 said:


> My data consists of hours upon hours of scouting this season and every season. I regularly burn full days vacation (multiple times) during the prime 3 week period to scout (not hunt) for 7 to 8 hours. I cover water bodies in 4 counties when I scout (usually 7 to 10 lakes and 3 rivers, from multiple vantage points). I have a circle of friends who each scout several counties outside of my area, but in the 10 county NW region of the State. We all will drive a couple of hours just to get on the birds that one of us located. We share information with one another and then all hunt together


Personal observations and that of your colleagues. Calling my data "anectdotal" then is a bit like the pot calling the kettle black then? Mine is based on actual counts at the various managed areas, which we all have access to on-line. And ask your DNR contacts where they get their data for waterfowl migrations...same place I do. Better yet...come to the CWAC meetings like many of us do on our own time, and interject your thoughts. I'm sure the members would be interested.


carsonr2 said:


> ....Don't worry though JD, you're right as always, as you are the king of MI duck hunting, and no one else can provide information if it doesn't fit into your nice managed areas counts and personal observations.


You won't see me saying I'm always right. In fact, my friends will tell you I'm typically not  But I can say that I know a fair amount about what happens on Saginaw Bay each fall based on my own knowledge over the years, as well as that of many other veteran hunters from that area. And I would put historical Saginaw Bay waterfowl movement information way ahead of anything from NW lower Michigan when trying to decide when the overall migration happens in the state of Michigan as whole.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Outdoor Gal said:


> Just let me know where they are and Bravo and I will get rid of them for you so you aren't tempted any more. Lol.
> 
> I tried jump shooting yesterday after I took the kids to school. Safety zones were my nemesis. Found a couple of mallards and then a pair of wood ducks in another spot. All birds were in spots I couldn't shoot. Oh well. Got the dog some good obedience work and a romp in the woods. I'd love to finish out the season with just one more retrieve for the pooch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk





Retiredducker said:


> Oh get at em!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


My buddies and I are gonna try to give em hell one last time before the season closes tomorrow with the little bit of snow and northwest winds they’re calling for. If the ducks beat us, then we’ll get them come late season (hopefully). Finals for exams are coming up next week and church on Sunday, I’m studying and thanking God for another week on this earth instead of chasing feathers this weekend!


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Post 33, dated Oct. 7th, 2013


goosemanrdk said:


> As for the birds, Guys, don't worry. On Saturday(10/5), we were still seeing Bluewings sitting on slews in Central Sask. Saw plenty of everything still around up in prairie Canada. Lots of Gads, wigeon and mallards still to come down thru the dakotas along with all of the geese(all species) and cranes.


Post 44, dated Oct. 7th, 2013


just ducky said:


> yeah but that's the problem...they're stuck up north still. I just got back from Nodak, and a bunch of MS'ers are there now. Without any real weather, they're not coming down.


So, I guess visual reports from friends and other hunters can determine bird densities and locations when you're outside MI, but if you're in the mitten then the only reliable source is refuge counts. Ok, I got it now.


Hypocrite much JD


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Boy with the bickering that goes on around here you’d think it was a bunch of high school girls. Ducks aren’t around in good numbers, season is almost done. We can all agree on that lol.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

carsonr2 said:


> Post 33, dated Oct. 7th, 2013
> 
> Post 44, dated Oct. 7th, 2013
> 
> ...


If you have a better method for the Dakota's than visual observations, I'm all ears. This tennis match is over for me...YAWN


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Apparently this is where the birds are. 


“Meanwhile, Arkansas hunters elsewhere who don't have enough water await a good drenching, while those that do are waiting on a big movement of ducks. Apparently, a large migration settled into an area in the southern tip of Illinois and in the area directly across the Mississippi River into Missouri in mid- to late November, in Two Rivers National Wildlife Refuge. Two RIvers is considered by waterfowl biologists to be an important stopover for hundreds of thousands of ducks and geese each fall. As of two weeks ago, more than 350,000 birds were using refuge habitat, according to an aerial survey. “


----------



## Kingcrapp (Jan 6, 2009)

I was waiting for this thread. Some great info. Warm temps don't help either. We are also not putting the time in as we used too. In Mich I believe you have to work hard to shoot ducks consistently. Also the fields are getting chisel plowed more so than ever. Good luck. I hope the late season is good.


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Guys come on, no intention of starting a firestorm. We all have our feelings of why we do or don’t have birds. Everyone is most likely partly right and partly wrong. Now just go hunt!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## duckbuster0123 (Jan 31, 2013)

adam bomb said:


> I think when FP dropped from 23000 puddlers to 9305 a couple weeks ago that was a pretty good sign of them bugging out. Thoughts?


I was out on the bay when they bugged out. It was an awesome site. We got a 3 man limit on mallards 11 drakes and a hen with 2 blacks with 2 gaddys. This all happened after 9am. The ducks came out of the refuge in waves and waves. They flew southeast and never came back. We hunted the next two days and killed only 5 ducks on those days. The refuge was bare after that migration took place.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

duckbuster0123 said:


> I was out on the bay when they bugged out. It was an awesome site. We got a 3 man limit on mallards 11 drakes and a hen with 2 blacks with 2 gaddys. This all happened after 9am. The ducks came out of the refuge in waves and waves. They flew southeast and never came back. We hunted the next two days and killed only 5 ducks on those days. The refuge was bare after that migration took place.


approximate date? I'm really just curious


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Retiredducker said:


> Guys come on, no intention of starting a firestorm. We all have our feelings of why we do or don’t have birds. Everyone is most likely partly right and partly wrong. Now just go hunt!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Sorry I helped drag the thread down. My apologies


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Kingcrapp said:


> I was waiting for this thread. Some great info. Warm temps don't help either. We are also not putting the time in as we used too. In Mich I believe you have to work hard to shoot ducks consistently. Also the fields are getting chisel plowed more so than ever. Good luck. I hope the late season is good.


Sorry to hijack the thread a bit, but regarding chisel plowing, I was very surprised to see how things have changed in the fields along the west side of the bay...Standish down to Bay City. Fields used to be left for a while, and often until spring, which provided lots of waste grain/food for the critters. Nowadays the farmers now seem to immediately after harvest jump right on them and either chisel plow them, or plow them completely under. It seems the practice of no-til has gone by the wayside. I did a lot of scouting around our camp the third week of November, and I could count on one hand the number of corn fields that had not been plowed in some fashion. I'm not a farmer, but I've heard several theories on why this has changed. So to the farmers out there, is this due mainly to the soil types up in that area there? Or is it that leaving them as is creates problems when you go to begin work in the spring? Or is it because federal funding has dried up for CRP and other programs? Or a combination of it all?


----------



## duckaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Retiredducker said:


> Guys come on, no intention of starting a firestorm. We all have our feelings of why we do or don’t have birds. Everyone is most likely partly right and partly wrong. Now just go hunt!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


 What are we supposed to do when we’re hunting and there are no birds besides argue on MS?


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

just ducky said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread a bit, but regarding chisel plowing, I was very surprised to see how things have changed in the fields along the west side of the bay...Standish down to Bay City. Fields used to be left for a while, and often until spring, which provided lots of waste grain/food for the critters. Nowadays the farmers now seem to immediately after harvest jump right on them and either chisel plow them, or plow them completely under. It seems the practice of no-til has gone by the wayside. I did a lot of scouting around our camp the third week of November, and I could count on one hand the number of corn fields that had not been plowed in some fashion. I'm not a farmer, but I've heard several theories on why this has changed. So to the farmers out there, is this due mainly to the soil types up in that area there? Or is it that leaving them as is creates problems when you go to begin work in the spring? Or is it because federal funding has dried up for CRP and other programs? Or a combination of it all?


Hell Dan half the time they have the plow in the field before the combine is even finished. It's pretty depressing....no farmer here so no insight on why other than getting a head start on spring and having the stubble well on its way to decomposition


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I’ve noticed farmers in the thumb area have their crap together. They turn their fields ASAP. It’s pretty rare down my way. 

With this freeze we should start to see more birds. The freezing of the thousands of water holes around here consolidates the birds and pushes them into the corn fields. I suspect the next couple days I’ll finally start to locate some birds.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

craigrh13 said:


> I’ve noticed farmers in the thumb area have their crap together. They turn their fields ASAP. It’s pretty rare down my way.
> 
> With this freeze we should start to see more birds. The freezing of the thousands of water holes around here consolidates the birds and pushes them into the corn fields. I suspect the next couple days I’ll finally start to locate some birds.


It just seems a LOT sooner on the west side of the bay vs the east side. Was in the Sebewaing area a week or so back, and I'd guess 50% were already at least chisel plowed, whereas on the west side I'd guess 95% or more. Wondered if it's got to do with the soil being different? But I also wonder what ever happened to "no-til" which was all the rage about 20-25 years ago.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

craigrh13 said:


> I’ve noticed farmers in the thumb area have their crap together. They turn their fields ASAP. It’s pretty rare down my way.
> 
> With this freeze we should start to see more birds. The freezing of the thousands of water holes around here consolidates the birds and pushes them into the corn fields. I suspect the next couple days I’ll finally start to locate some birds.


definitely should concentrate those that are still here.


----------



## babs2699 (Nov 10, 2011)

ar


adam bomb said:


> Hell Dan half the time they have the plow in the field before the combine is even finished. It's pretty depressing....no farmer here so no insight on why other than getting a head start on spring and having the stubble well on its way to decomposition


area that i hunt they start out with silage got a couple early goose hunts in but as dry as the summer and late summer was the corn was dry enough to harvest early. Had the fields plowed and planted in winter wheat before season opened !!


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

I checked my usual spots in Livingston Co. and couldn’t scratch up any mallards. Usually if I don’t find them in one spot they are in another. This year so far nothing. I also went to Harsen’s twice and Mouilllee once, and nothing. The poor retriever has been bored this year. 

Going to try a spot that this time of year should be awesome. We’ll see.


----------



## Kingcrapp (Jan 6, 2009)

One reason I remember from years past is that it was colder. I think if the ground is frozen it's harder to plow. We used to have frozen ground on Thanksgiving. This goes back to when the season open for geese then I think. I hunt SE Mich. We shot 5 today. Better than zero.


----------

